# Dust collection at the lathe



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

My ductwork for my dust collector is almost all up and I've got it connected to my band saw. Now I need it to my Nova DVR. What kinds of rigs do you all use to your lathes. I know Penn State Industries offers the Big Gulp lathe hood and the Big Red dust hood. The Big Gulp attaches to the lathe bed and I'm not sure how rigid it would be. The Big Red is the free-standing kind you can roll around. I may just make something of my own.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Make something of your own. I bought the clear plastic one from Rockler or Woodworkers supply. I forget who. I've broken it more times than I can tell you. However it has worked for at least 5 or 6 years even though I cuss at it a lot. 
with just a little imagination you can easily make one out of furnace duct work. Attach a simple stand or rig up a way to attach it to the lathe. What I really regret about mine is the inability to rotate. It's more or less square which I think is ineficient for how we use it. Being able to rotate it to fit platters vs hollow vessles and spindles would be a big help.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I got tired of dragin hoses from one tool to the other,so I ran PVC pipe around the shop and got some flex pipe and shutoff gates from HF and hooked up to each tool.I have about 6 hookups and the total cost is about 60.00 bucks and works great.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I turned a post for the head of mine to insert into the banjo. I can adjust it to any height or position that I want. A cheap connector is the round to rectangular plastic fitting for down spouts to connect to underground drain line (about $2). This will not work if you use your tool rest to support your sanding mechanism on (drill, etc). A piece of hardware cloth in the throat keeps pieces of sandpaper from being sucked in.
I am currently working on modifying it to rotate as John brought up.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I have have the big gulp and it not all the great most of the time I go with out it and use the hose only.

This is my setup


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's hokey, and somewhat ugly, but I took a 4" ducted 4x10 floor register, opened one of the rolled sides up, epoxied some rare earth magnets onto it (so that they stay with the hood when I move it instead of sticking on the lathe bed). I have FOR NOW attached a cardboard extension to help direct air over the workpiece... It works great for sanding. Mind you, catching the shavings as they are made is a fools errand if you ask me... Anything that would catch the shavings, would interfere with the tool itself...


























I will soon replace the cardboard with rolled sheet metal riveted into place...


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought a Flexform hose from Rockler and attached it to a bench mounted blast gate. It's bendable and will support it's own weight so I just bend it so the opening is close to my work. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Ron Rutter (Jan 18, 2011)

Most people do not realize that it is the volume of air that picks up the fines. Use 6" duct rather than 4" which is higher velocity & tends to tunnel & restrict the area of pick-up. A 6"x10" boot makes an excellent pick-up. Ron.


----------

